# 57cm Telekom SLX



## backinthesaddle (Nov 22, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/beautiful-EDDY-...1QQihZ014QQcategoryZ98084QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Just f*cking killing me...


----------

